# Deam Wilderness/ 16 corners.



## brdzuke (Apr 2, 2018)

How to tell if I am in the Deam Wilderness or Hoosier National Forest? Are there maps or marked boundaries? How to tell or where to get a map? I have looked online at maps but it really is not that clear. wanting to go in on tower ridge road. but wanting to be in HNF.
Many Thanks,
Brdzuke


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

Have you tried looking at alltrails.com or naturalatlas.com?






Charles C. Deam Wilderness


Charles C. Deam Wilderness is a wilderness area in Hoosier National Forest, IN. View a map of this area and more on Natural Atlas.




naturalatlas.com






Hoosier National Forest - Charles C. Deam Wilderness




https://www.alltrails.com/parks/us/indiana/charles-c-deam-wilderness


----------



## brdzuke (Apr 2, 2018)

Regionnaire said:


> Have you tried looking at alltrails.com or naturalatlas.com?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Regionnaire said:


> Have you tried looking at alltrails.com or naturalatlas.com?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brdzuke (Apr 2, 2018)

Well, I have looked at AllTrails (have app) never heard of naturalatlas so I will check that. My dilemma is I am wanting to test run a couple of shotguns I purchased back in Dec. I live in country but I also have Neighbors that shotgun blast scares there dogs. I like my neighbors and respect there request. We shoot 22lr all the time out here and that's cool! I have read that in the HNF it is legal to shoot but not in the Deam. Just trying to make sure I am in right place to run 15 rounds through both shotguns to make sure they work. The way this weather is going I might need to put this on hold because Shrooms are going to be popping and being retired shrooms are more important than shotgun break in's. Just don't wanna get in trouble or p.... anyone off by being in wrong place.
Thank You.


----------

